# PRO600RSIB Prestige PRO Series vs. American Outdoor Grill 36PC



## ouc (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello All,

First post here.

After a large amount of reading and bbq self education, I thought I would turn to this forum for final thoughts and opinions before I make my first purchase for a new “real” bbq grill - propane.  I thank you and appreciate all input.

Here are my two choices that I have narrowed down too:  *PRO600RSIB Prestige PRO Series* vs. *American Outdoor Grill 36PC* – I’ve read every review I could find on both including You tube videos

Price is about the same for both, range between $2,300 and $2,700 and a few hundred dollars plus or minus on either is good enough for me and not a deal maker.

Here are a few observations important to me.  Construction on both seem very good with AOC bbq being a little thicker gage on the cart.  AOC appears to be all stainless steel and Napoleon seems to have anodized stainless steel on cart walls with aluminum end caps but functionally both brands are fine.  The Napoleon Roll top lid “feels great”.  The Napoleon has the side IR grid which is highly desirable to me vs. having the IR in the main grilling area and for searing.  The AOC has no IR but I can buy separately and replace a one of the burners in the main griller box.

I reside in inland SoCal so adverse weather is not a huge problem.  I am very careful with everything I own and the grill would be maintained and covered and under a porch when not in use.  My use will be as much as I can, or 2-3 times a week.


Here are my questions:

For Long time owners of either grill:  How many years have you owned yours and how is it holding up or what issues have you had?

Warranty:  It appears to me the Presidents Warranty on the Napoleon is lifetime on burners  where the AOC is 15 years.  AOC has a 10 year warranty on all other stainless parts.  Napoleon’s additional warranty details, conditions and limitations appear to me, to be much in favor of protecting Napoleon’s costs and less consumer friendly.  Just my opinion.  What are your thoughts on the warranty for both and because of durability, is this something to even worry about?

How important is an IR searing station to you?

What is your best guess as to how many years either of these grills would last?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Max1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Personally I think both are vastly over priced. I have owned my Weber Gasser for well about 25 years or so, have not had a lick of trouble from it, I have to say after 23 years or so the grates to tend to start go and you may need to purchase new ones. My father purchased this grill when i was still in Grammar School.  I am not trying to sway what you want to get, but most of the people here will probably agree with me about buying a Weber Grill, they last along time, and most of the Gas Grills come with a 10 year warranty. I am sorry I can't in good judgment let someone go out and purchase a $2700 grill, when you can get the same quality or better for half the price.


----------



## ouc (Jun 10, 2013)

Max said:


> Personally I think both are vastly over priced. I have owned my Weber Gasser for well about 25 years or so, have not had a lick of trouble from it, I have to say after 23 years or so the grates to tend to start go and you may need to purchase new ones. My father purchased this grill when i was still in Grammar School.  I am not trying to sway what you want to get, but most of the people here will probably agree with me about buying a Weber Grill, they last along time, and most of the Gas Grills come with a 10 year warranty. I am sorry I can't in good judgment let someone go out and purchase a $2700 grill, when you can get the same quality or better for half the price.



Thanks for your input.  I did check out the Webers, specifically the S-670 stainless steel which is also around $2,500.  It is a really nice bbq but my only two issues with it was the lack of IR on the side and the main grilling area seemed to have a gimmicky smoke box on the right side that basically just took up grilling space.  That negates the purpose of getting the larger grill.  Thanks again.


----------

